# Free safety glasses from uvex



## Uvex (Jul 30, 2012)

*Be Prepared*

If you do request any eyewear samples from Uvex, be prepared to justify your interest. Uvex doesn't give samples to just anyone. You have to be a legitimate business with actual needs. They will follow up to qualify you.


----------



## safetysupervisor (Jun 13, 2012)

I visited the link, really nice and helpful stuff.
I am gonna need them in my training.


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Uvex said:


> They will follow up to qualify you.


Anyone else still waiting like me after 6 months to get "qualified"?:laughing:


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I filled the form out a week ago, got called the next day and got my glasses today. I happen to mention on the phone that I normally used amber instead of the gray or clear they had listed and sure enough...they sent me amber.


----------



## TLinSTL (Nov 28, 2011)

I filled it out and they called to verify I was legit I guess. They sent me a pair of the scratch resistant ones and are going to send me another pair of a different kind that's backordered.

They called the other day to see how I liked them, but I missed the call.

The glasses are nice and I find myself wearing them more than usual, not realizing they are on. Knowing several people that have lost their eyesight or otherwise messed it up, I try to be cautious because there are lots of hazards in this business.


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been playing phone tag with a rep from honeywell about a pair I put in for about 6 months ago. Hope to get a pair.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

I signed up earlier this week and got a call today and they're sending me out a pair. They look pretty nice, and I'm looking forward to trying them out.


----------



## colton (Mar 25, 2012)

I signed up for this, got a call from a rep. He was asking me about what kind of work I did, and decided to also send me a pair of goggles for flying particulate. It was all free, and the brands were great quality.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I don't know if I'm on some list or something, but every time I sign up for free safety glasses I never get a call or free glasses. Strange. Any Uvex reps on this site?


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

I wear my gray Mercury's every day for work/in the work truck, they are my sunglasses instead of my Oakleys. I also bought them in clear, since I didn't get my free ones in a different style! They are pretty freaking good as far as safety glasses go.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

well I finally broke my Uvex bayonet free sample. they fell somewhere in the van and took me a week to find and when I did they were snapped. i figured that it would eventually happen due to the floating lense design. loads of super glue and they are fixed for now until my 2 new ones I ordered come in.


----------



## Jimbara (Jul 28, 2013)

Just filled out the form. lets see what happens.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Jimbara said:


> Just filled out the form. lets see what happens.


Best of luck. I like mine. On my 3rd pair. If you get the bayonets. Don't put them on your head then head but one of them angled ceilings. Does not end well


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Jimbara said:


> Just filled out the form. lets see what happens.


You do realize that link was posted a year ago ?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I own a company, and they call me every month. 

I order enough, that they send me samples every month too!

Great company, and great service


----------



## Jimbara (Jul 28, 2013)

Just received the call confirming my order. I was even able to get amber lenses.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Guess I need to order more


----------



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone received there safety glasses yet ?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Sparky208 said:


> Has anyone received there safety glasses yet ?


Yeah. Maybe a year ago...


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Yeah. Maybe a year ago...


I actually just got a call about an hour ago. I told them I always use their products (some user from before said how he used the Amber ones before, so I said the same thing lol). They said they will be shipping it out to me today. If they actually do ship it, that's some cool stuff. Free is the best!


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Sparky208 said:


> Has anyone received there safety glasses yet ?


I got a call the other week and they are shipping me a pair. I always use Uvex so samples of different styles helps me find one I like.


----------



## Jimbara (Jul 28, 2013)

Its been over a month and I still haven't received mine


----------



## jeepman (Jan 2, 2013)

Haven't received mine either


----------



## Ibraaheem (Aug 17, 2013)

Well, I received a box from Honeywell last week, however, it was a majour let down. It was a big box... with honestly just a rag to clean the safety glasses...but no safety glasses. So my excitement was for nothing.

And then! Just yesterday another box came in from Honeywell...Sure enough, the glasses came in, delivered in less than a month. They weren't the amber ones, they were the black ones, but whatever...can't beat free. Thanks for the looking out OP.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't know how long it's been, but I got my glasses today. I'm sure it cost more for shipping than the glasses are worth. They could have put at least 50pr in the box they sent.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got another 10 pairs, 10 pairs of gloves, and some new ear plugs. 

Guess they love loyal customers. 

I love getting the samples for my guys, because then i can order the ones they like, and they wear them!


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

Helpful stuff. Glad to hear that the link is also still working. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Guess ill order some more. I'm loving the uvex bayonets. On my 3 rd pair since I've gotten my first pair...


----------



## SparkyDino (Sep 23, 2013)

just filled out the form, thanks to OP


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Recieved mine the other day. What a nice bunch of people over at Honeywell (Parent Corp of Uvex). Talked to a rep on the phone and 2 days later a box full of different styles shows up at work.


----------



## Mich35elle (Oct 16, 2013)

I don't plan my day because the word premeditated will get brought up in the courtroom.


----------

